# 68 GTO parchment interior features



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Just bought a 68 GTO convert that was born with Parchment interior, currently looks to be dyed black.
I’m looking to return the car to its original born with colors. 
Exactly what parts are Parchment?
Looks like seats, door cards, back arm rests and back top side panel.
How about the sun visors, kick panels and A pillars?
Who sells the best interior kit?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't own a 68, but a 67. So best guess is every thing except dash and carpet. Everyone is 6-12 months out.i got mine thru OPGI but most like legendary.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Looks great. Thought the A pillars would have been black. Is your 68 a coupe or convert? Maybe the A pillar is black or white dependent on the color of the coupe headliner or convert inside top color (typically black). If you restored your interior, where did you get the interior package?


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Gto junior, what color are your visors?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry, not my '68. File image.
IIRC you could order it with a Parchment Headliner and Visors or a Black Headliner and Visors.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

Welcome 
not a GTO but take a look ,
the door cards , roof liner, & A pillars are parchment parchment has a "pearl" shine look to the material


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Batesgar said:


> Just bought a 68 GTO convert that was born with Parchment interior, currently looks to be dyed black.
> I’m looking to return the car to its original born with colors.
> Exactly what parts are Parchment?
> Looks like seats, door cards, back arm rests and back top side panel.
> ...


My two 68 convertibles have Pearl (Parchment) interiors. As you noted seats, door cards, back arm rests and back top side panels plus seat backs, seats surrounds and door armrests and their bases (and wind lace at door openings) are pearl. The A pillars, sun visors, front kick panels, carpet, carpet on door bottoms, dash, ac plenum, 4 speed console, seatbelts, steering column and vinyl inset on top of windshield are all black. This holds true for any 68 convertibles I’ve seen to date with pearl interiors.
Attached is a 12 second YouTube video where you can get a glimpse of the interior.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

thanks so much….exactly what I was looking for.
what’s wind lace?


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

I’m probably calling it by the wrong name. It’s a 3/8ish round pearl material (in this case) covered sort of weatherstripping that covers the inner quarter panel pinch weld. It starts at the rear end of the sill plates.
Doesn’t seem like I can post a pic to clarify…


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok figured out how to post a pic. 68 coupe but same idea.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Got it…hopefully the Ames full interior package comes with it.


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

Batesgar said:


> Just bought a 68 GTO convert that was born with Parchment interior, currently looks to be dyed black.
> I’m looking to return the car to its original born with colors.
> Exactly what parts are Parchment?
> Looks like seats, door cards, back arm rests and back top side panel.
> ...


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

go to ames they are the best and very helpful they will know just what you need and there prices are very good


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Agreed, I try to get original stuff first then turn to Ames for reproduced stuff.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AMES or Legendary for interior. No PUI. On the '67's, the A-pillars are white, like Junior's car. And on '67, the white is Cameo Ivory, not pearl. It contrasts with the pearl parchment of the seats and door panels. But that is '67, not sure about '68 and later. This is my Legendary int. installed 29yearsago.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

NYTrainer said:


> My two 68 convertibles have Pearl (Parchment) interiors. As you noted seats, door cards, back arm rests and back top side panels plus seat backs, seats surrounds and door armrests and their bases (and wind lace at door openings) are pearl. The A pillars, sun visors, front kick panels, carpet, carpet on door bottoms, dash, ac plenum, 4 speed console, seatbelts, steering column and vinyl inset on top of windshield are all black. This holds true for any 68 convertibles I’ve seen to date with pearl interiors.
> Attached is a 12 second YouTube video where you can get a glimpse of the interior.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Great info NYTrainer. The car came without its convertible top. Assuming the white top will have a black underside, the sun visors should then be black.
I see a lot of interior color terminology using both Parchment and Pearl. Is there a difference and can you order either?


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes sun visors are black. There probably is/should be a slight difference in the colors for parchment vs pearl. I’ve only heard the use of “pearl” regarding 68 interiors. If you’re buying a compete interior you just order for 68 A body convertible from Legendary or whoever you prefer and don’t worry what they’re calling it (pearl or parchment).


----------

